# best box calls



## redneckturkeycaller (May 21, 2008)

After all the smoke has cleared. Who has the best box call out there. Please share your opinions. 
thx Jeff


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (May 21, 2008)

there is no such thing as the best box call, I have already had a group...jump my but for saying the "best call"!!!!!!!


----------



## turky93 (May 21, 2008)

there isnt really a "best" box call,because what may the the best call ever made for me,may not be to your liking,so its all just a personal opinion really.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 21, 2008)

Dude, you are WAY too sensitive to be hanging out around here.  Nobody jumped your butt.  Just take a breath and move on.

These guys are right though.  There's only "the best" to you.  But here's a couple that are MY favs.  The list will grow as the thread develops.

Lamar Williams
Bob Harwell (he's on here a lot)
Darrin Dawkins


----------



## trailhunter (May 21, 2008)

There are alot of folks who make outstanding box calls, some with us still and some who are not, but I would definately add Irving Whitt and Albert Paul to that list as well as Mr. Mann.  As for long boxes, I've got a Marlin Watkins long box that is outstanding and you can't find a nicer person to talk with about hunting.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2008)

Redneckturkeycaller,
 Sorry, but there is no answer to this one as there are too many variables. It's all in what YOU think a turkey should sound like. High pitch, low pitch, lots of rasp, etc. 
 i went to the turkeyrama here this year and everybody's box calls sounded great and all had different pitch. I bought a Scott's Cutter because that was what i was looking for( good cutting box, easy to play.) Billy White's Hustlin' hen is great for yelping but i didn't like the cuts on it. My taste have changed over the years and i have 4 or 5 boxes just collecting dust now.
 your thread is going to grow rather quickly. Make note of the names you will see repeated as this speaks volumes as far as quality. Most of the call builders on this forum can and will build you a much better box(if you tell them what you want it to do) than you will ever buy off a shelf at wal-mart or BPS. Good luck, Robert


----------



## Kevin Farr (May 21, 2008)

Scott Basehore


----------



## GADAWGS (May 21, 2008)

Your best bet would be to try out as many as you can and make your own decision. There a lot of people out there who have calls made by many different call makers


----------



## hawglips (May 21, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> Billy White's Hustlin' hen is great for yelping but i didn't like the cuts on it.



But the cutts on a Hustlin Hen are fantastic sounding.  If a gobbler is nearby, he'll gobble at it...

I have owned four different Hustlin Hens, and they all have sounded great -- yelping and cutting.

But I'd have to admit that Lee Chadwicks butternut and purpleheart longbox has a higher ratio of gobblers killed to time spent calling on it.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2008)

hawglips said:


> But the cutts on a Hustlin Hen are fantastic sounding.  If a gobbler is nearby, he'll gobble at it...
> 
> okay, let me rephrase that. I didn't like THE WAY  I sounded using it for cutting. That certainly is not a dig against Billy. I'm like everybody else, always looking for a better way.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 21, 2008)

bob harwell
albert paul


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 21, 2008)

As with a previous thread, it’s impossible so say which is best unless you have tried them all.  You can review who is winning the call making contests but not all call makers enter their calls.  I have run many box calls by some really great call makers and sometimes the difference between one call and another is extremely minute.  I am reluctant to say who is the best, I have my favorites as well as others.  Are you looking for calls for a collection or do you want something to hunt with?  Collectables is a totally different matter.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 21, 2008)

a call that i picked up at the convention, that i really like, is one made by olin humphries....you can move a little piece of wood in the call and get some different sounds.  great looking call and sounds great as well.


----------



## turkkillr (May 21, 2008)

Bob Harwell   Wendell Lancaster are 2 real good ones......


----------



## Kevin Farr (May 21, 2008)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> thats your Opinion



   Huh?  What's that about?  

Yeah, I already knew that was my opinion.  Thanks for clearing that up for me.

You're funny.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 21, 2008)

He's still ticked off because people questioned him on his "best call ever" statement.  Just ignore and move on.


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 21, 2008)

I have never used a box call.  An old turkey hunter put me on a primos box/slate about 20 years ago.  I still have it, and I get turkeys responding and interacting literally every time I hunt.  I can't find any like it anymore.  Depending on where you work the slate it gives both a deep raspy mature hen sound, to a higher pitched younger turkey sound.  You can make it sound like multiple birds on the same call.  I almost lost it once, thankfully I found it.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 21, 2008)

> Bob Harwell Wendell Lancaster are 2 real good ones......


Yes sir they are


----------



## rex upshaw (May 21, 2008)

to take this a step further, you really need to hear the call in person, instead of buying a call sight unseen.  at the convention this year, i was standing at a well known call maker's booth and he had about 12 box calls lined up.  after watching a guy run all the calls, he put all but 3 of them back down....and this was from a well respected call maker.  the sound of the other 9 needed some tuning.  point being, just because a call maker is known for making great calls, doesn't always mean that every call he makes is going to sound like you want it, or sound exactly like another one of his calls.  i am by no means an expert on deciding which calls are best, but i could clearly tell that some of the calls this guy ran, needed some adjustments.  now does this mean that the other 9 calls couldn't call in a turkey?  not at all, but they weren't exactly what this guy was looking for.


----------



## Kevin Farr (May 21, 2008)

Huntinfool said:


> He's still ticked off because people questioned him on his "best call ever" statement.  Just ignore and move on.



He ain't worrying me, that's for sure.    I knew what it was about, but I ain't wanting to be in the middle of somebody else's pile of stink.  I didn't know if he was joking (I hope so for his sake) or trying to find someone else (me) to try and pick at.  Either way, I think it's funny.


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 21, 2008)

Jack Scott makes a fine box call and you won't find a better feller than Jack. Find me another box call that makes a more realistic fly down cackle and I'll eat it.


----------



## redneckturkeycaller (May 21, 2008)

I didn't mean to start a fire storm. I realize that there is not a best call or everyone would  have it.  I only wanted opinions of other hunters as to what call they liked best.
thx Jeff


----------



## Gaswamp (May 21, 2008)

well I have been a fan of Mr. Scott's calls for a few years.  I have to admit that a call I picked up this year from Mr. Harwell was my go to box most of the time  this season.

Hopefully, next year I can give you a review of one of Mr. Mills, Gadawgs, or Cal.


----------



## gblrklr (May 21, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Jack Scott makes a fine box call and you won't find a better feller than Jack. Find me another box call that makes a more realistic fly down cackle and I'll eat it.


How hungry are ya'?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 21, 2008)

> next year I can give you a review of one of Mr. Mills, Gadawgs, or Cal.


Joe, you are welcome to come up and try all that I have, no obligation at all.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 21, 2008)

> Find me another box call that makes a more realistic fly down cackle and I'll eat it.


Jody, Mr. Jack basically taught me how to do a fly down on a box; joking around at the T-rama, he said that I ought to be demonstrating his calls for him.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (May 21, 2008)

Doug Camp Unfair Advantage and Screamin Hen work best for me.


----------



## brucemacgee19 (May 21, 2008)

SheldonMOAC said:


> Doug Camp Unfair Advantage and Screamin Hen work best for me.



not a bunch of those make it to the woods......  tooooo  nice to be carring in the woods.....  especially that camp call now.   and that screamin hen is the loudest call I have ever laid hands on.


----------



## gobbler1 (May 21, 2008)

*best box call*

One of the best box calls would have to be Lighting Game Calls.  Benny makes one  of the best turkey sounding calls if not the best!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (May 22, 2008)

I've had two box calls in my turkey hunting career. I started with a Lynch Fool Proof. I loved that box call. I busted it one day while getting up after shooting at a turkey. 
After that, I bought a Rohm Bros. and have used it ever since.


----------



## Al White (May 22, 2008)

Mr. Jack Scott's boxes - SCOTTS CUTTER!!!


----------



## jonboy (May 22, 2008)

turkkillr said:


> Bob Harwell   Wendell Lancaster are 2 real good ones......



Anyone have any i can see or some contact info. Thanks!


----------



## Beagle Boy (May 22, 2008)

Rabbit Town Slugger
Lightning Game Calls


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 22, 2008)

> Anyone have any i can see or some contact info. Thanks!


Bob is a member of this forum, Wendell's number is 864-421-2562, tell him I gave you the number and he'll probably charge you an extra $25


----------



## jonboy (May 22, 2008)

David Mills said:


> Bob is a member of this forum, Wendell's number is 864-421-2562, tell him I gave you the number and he'll probably charge you an extra $25



Thanks, I will make sure i don't mention your name.


----------



## rutandstrut (May 22, 2008)

Out of all the Box Calls that I own calls from all of the following and would recommend them to anyone that wants a great sounding call that will not set you back too much and are proven Turkey Killers! 

Mike Lapp
Albert Paul
Lamar Williams
Bob Harwell
Ed Terrenfenkco (learned from Mike Lapp)
Wendell Lancaster 
Charlie Parrish
Jerry "Dad" White

There are so many and it all depends on what type of Call you are looking for or what sound you are looking for in a call. These are the guys that make calls that I like the way they sound and they are proven Turkey Attractors in the Woods!


----------



## curtis lowe (May 22, 2008)

Beagle Boy said:


> Rabbit Town Slugger
> Lightning Game Calls



not even in the book with these guys.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 23, 2008)

> Thanks, I will make sure i don't mention your name.


Wendall is actually someone I consider to be a friend, he has helped me on numerous ocassions including my box calls.


----------



## rutandstrut (May 23, 2008)

huntmstr said:


> Wow, how I could I have omitted him.  His calls are awesome.
> 
> Also glad to see another Charlie Parrish fan on here.  Charlie is a great guy and one heck of a call maker.  We trade calls often and he always supports my Catch A Dream hunts and my NWTF chapter. He's always coming up with new calls that sound better than ever.  Talk about re-inventing the wheel.



Let me know when you are having another "Catch a Dream Hunt" or NWTF Banquet so that I can donate some calls to this great cause!  Charlie is a very good Call Maker and a great freind of mine! I always enjoy talking and hunting with Charlie in green Swamp each Spring! He is a wealth of knowledge on Turkey Hunting and Call Making!


----------



## GADAWGS (May 23, 2008)

Charlie,
You post up more pictures of your calls. These guys would love them


----------



## Nitro (May 23, 2008)

I am enjoying this thread..... I have one or two boxes from the listed makers. 

I would add- 

Billy Bush- Beggin Boat , from NY State

J.D. Harris- SC callmaker (great paddle calls)

Bruce Wurth- American Friction (from California)

Olin Humphries- GA

Keith Fielder- GA

Al Willis- SC


----------



## Arrowhead95 (May 23, 2008)

Lamar Williams. Do yourself a favor and get just one.


----------



## Nitro (May 23, 2008)

Arrowhead95 said:


> Lamar Williams. Do yourself a favor and get just one.



Get more than one........... trust us.

Mr. Lamar makes great calls. (who did he learn from???)


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 24, 2008)

I can't wait to get my 2 calls from Mr. Williams.  He said it was a good chance it would be this year.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 25, 2008)

> I can't wait to get my 2 calls from Mr. Williams. He said it was a good chance it would be this year.


Lamar will bring some calls to shows and sell first come first served; I got a long box from him at the Nationals and he had 3 left at the time.


----------



## Porter (May 25, 2008)

My favorites are SS Custom Calls (have over 30)
Charlie Parrish (all maple Turpin call that just sings)
and have one ordered from Bob Harwell from seeing his name mentioned so much here.

Have to get me one of David's calls before long too.  Hear nothing but good things about them.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 27, 2008)

David Mills said:


> Lamar will bring some calls to shows and sell first come first served; I got a long box from him at the Nationals and he had 3 left at the time.



By the time I got to him on Saturday at the Nationals he was out.


----------



## Gadget (May 27, 2008)

Neil Cost........


----------



## Nitro (May 27, 2008)

Gadget said:


> Neil Cost........



Nah, his wait list is getting too long.

(may he rest in Peace)


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 27, 2008)

Gadget said:


> Neil Cost........



I got in the game to late for a Cost call.  I like my calls to be made for me with my name on them.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (May 27, 2008)

There's a callmaker in S.C. that can make you a Neil Cost call.

               BOB


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 27, 2008)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> There's a callmaker in S.C. that can make you a Neil Cost call.
> 
> BOB



Mr.  Harwell I've already got 3 box calls from you and a paddle call on order.  

Darrell


----------



## gblrklr (May 27, 2008)

I was told that I was on Bob Harwell's pro staff, but I haven't seen any benefit from it yet.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 27, 2008)

> There's a callmaker in S.C. that can make you a Neil Cost call.


Yeah, I know about him.


----------



## Gadget (May 27, 2008)

gblrklr said:


> I was told that I was on Bob Harwell's pro staff, but I haven't seen any benefit from it yet.


----------



## Gadget (May 27, 2008)

01Foreman400 said:


> Mr.  Harwell I've already got 3 box calls from you and a paddle call on order.
> 
> Darrell




   yall need to stop giving ole Bob a hard time, he does the best he can.......


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (May 27, 2008)

Justin, You haven't paid your dues yet, send the check & you'll get the 'BOB HARWELL PRO STAFF' package. I assure you that you'll be the first on your block to have one.

               BOB


----------



## shawn mills (May 27, 2008)

Lamar Williams by far!


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (May 27, 2008)

I don't know how much I like Lamar's calls. I've only got about 30 box calls & 10 paddle calls. Got one from him in Atlanta, don't guess I can have too many. You fellows have some catching-up to do.

                      BOB


----------



## gblrklr (May 27, 2008)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> Justin, You haven't paid your dues yet, send the check & you'll get the 'BOB HARWELL PRO STAFF' package. I assure you that you'll be the first on your block to have one.
> 
> BOB


You didn't say anything about a check.  You know I'm a poor public servant.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (May 27, 2008)

School employees in Fl. make more than in S.C. Sell a few guns & you'll have enough money.

              BOB


----------



## gblrklr (May 27, 2008)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> School employees in Fl. make more than in S.C. Sell a few guns & you'll have enough money.
> 
> BOB


I need them for teotwawki.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (May 27, 2008)

Maybe you need a part time job. Are we hi-jacking this thread? I was accused of that one time, on another forum. Think I care??

                   BOB


----------



## Gadget (May 27, 2008)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> Maybe you need a part time job. Are we hi-jacking this thread? I was accused of that one time, on another forum. Think I care??
> 
> BOB





yeah I heard you were causing trouble again over on CCO.........


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (May 28, 2008)

I'm not what you would call a 'Favorite Son'.

                   BOB


----------



## gblrklr (May 28, 2008)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> Maybe you need a part time job. Are we hi-jacking this thread? I was accused of that one time, on another forum. Think I care??
> 
> BOB



That's where the prostaff comes in.  I hear I can earn a bunch of money with all of these orders pouring in.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (May 28, 2008)

Justin, " Don't believe anything you hear & only half of what you see." Will Rogers.

                    BOB


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 28, 2008)

Bob, let me know six months before you kick the bucket so I can buy your remaining inventory.


----------



## Gagobblerchaser (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm a Scott's Cutter guy myself, but I'm always lookin to try a new one. I know there are many other good ones out there.


----------



## Stu (Jun 6, 2008)

My all time favorite is Albert Paul's signature series. I had Mr. Paul make it out of persimmon for the box and curly maple for the paddle. The very first time I used the call I shot a very nice Osceola. I have killed several gobblers with that call. The workmanship is hard to beat in a Albert Paul call.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice call and great photos Stu!!


----------



## hawglips (Jun 6, 2008)

I like this picture of Lee's longbox...


----------



## GADAWGS (Jun 6, 2008)

Hal,
That call has been good for three birds so far hasnt it?


----------



## Gagobblerchaser (Jun 6, 2008)

Stu said:


> My all time favorite is Albert Paul's signature series. I had Mr. Paul make it out of persimmon for the box and curly maple for the paddle. The very first time I used the call I shot a very nice Osceola. I have killed several gobblers with that call. The workmanship is hard to beat in a Albert Paul call.



That is a beautiful box and it calls turkeys in too obviously. You got something special


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Jun 7, 2008)

I have some great Southland Game box calls that are awesome.


----------



## rutandstrut (Jun 8, 2008)

Bob, You make great sounding " Bob Harwell Box Calls" which sound great! They are "Top Shelf" all the way! You learned well from the Master! 



BOB_HARWELL said:


> There's a callmaker in S.C. that can make you a Neil Cost call.
> 
> BOB


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Jun 8, 2008)

Tim, I do make my calls. There is a call maker in S.C. that has made some Neil Cost calls,,,,, but he got caught.

           BOB


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 9, 2008)

> There is a call maker in S.C. that has made some Neil Cost calls,,,,, but he got caught.


What's the latest you heard about that Bob, I heard there are a number of pending law suits but that was over a year ago.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Jun 9, 2008)

Dave, Justice, is a slow process. I know a few things that I was ask not to repeat, I'm not at all suprised at anything I've heard.

     BOB


----------



## Nitro (Jun 9, 2008)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> Dave, Justice, is a slow process. I know a few things that I was ask not to repeat, I'm not at all suprised at anything I've heard.
> 
> BOB



From what I was told, a certain renowned callmaker with the initials of T.R. was on the run and warrants have been issued for numerous felonies...........

Wait and see.............I am sure someone will be on here soon to correct and chastise me..........


----------



## Gadget (Jun 10, 2008)

Nitro said:


> From what I was told, a certain renowned callmaker with the initials of T.R. was on the run and warrants have been issued for numerous felonies...........
> 
> Wait and see.............I am sure someone will be on here soon to correct and chastise me..........





Good News!  ........... why did it take this long....


----------



## GADAWGS (Jun 13, 2008)

Gaswamp said:


> Hopefully, next year I can give you a review of one of Mr. Mills, Gadawgs, or Cal.




Come see us in Macon in August. Figure we both will have something that will float yer boat


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Jun 13, 2008)

> From what I was told, a certain renowned callmaker with the initials of T.R. was on the run and warrants have been issued for numerous felonies...........



Any updates would be appreciated.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Jun 13, 2008)

*Best Calls*

I just received several Custom box calls from Southland Game Calls.  They sound awesome.  

Sheldon


----------



## Quercus Alba (Jun 14, 2008)

A Harwell.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 14, 2008)

SheldonMOAC said:


> I just received several Custom box calls from Southland Game Calls.  They sound awesome.
> 
> Sheldon





Yeah Junior makes some gooduns !!


----------



## hawglips (Jul 6, 2008)

GADAWGS said:


> Hal,
> That call has been good for three birds so far hasnt it?



Lee, I missed this post.

Yes, three birds so far...


----------



## TR Call Maker (Jul 22, 2008)

That T.R. does not stand for TR Call Maker. Ya'll need to watch old Bob, he can be a trouble maker. How's it going Bob? I'll give you a call Dave.

Wendell


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 22, 2008)

Folks, let me introduce ya'll to a friend of mine and someone who makes one heck of a box call, Wendell Lancaster (aka TR Call Maker), the TR stands for Travelers Rest.  I've mentioned Wendell many times on this forum; it's good to see you here my friend.


----------



## tennesseetom (Jul 30, 2008)

When clicked on this website for the first time knew it was a mistake.  Only been here for a short time and already you are into my pocketbook!  But so far the callmakers have talked to been just wonderful folk!

Would someone kindly let me know how to get in touch with Darren Dawkins and Steve Mann?  Do they sell to individuals?

Bob Harwell is a heck of a nice man to talk with on the phone but know you already knew that!


----------



## Nitro (Jul 30, 2008)

tennesseetom said:


> When clicked on this website for the first time knew it was a mistake.  Only been here for a short time and already you are into my pocketbook!  But so far the callmakers have talked to been just wonderful folk!
> 
> Would someone kindly let me know how to get in touch with Darren Dawkins and Steve Mann?  Do they sell to individuals?
> 
> Bob Harwell is a heck of a nice man to talk with on the phone but know you already knew that!



Yes Mann and Dawkins sell to individuals. They both have wait lists. Get on the list.

Sent you a PM with info.

Best regards,

AG


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 30, 2008)

You can try to catch them at a show; their show supply is usually extremely limited and they sell fast.


----------



## poorcountrypreacher (Aug 2, 2008)

I called up my first gobbler back in the 60s with a home-made box call that my dad made. Then I got a Lynch Foolproof that I used a few years before switching to mouth callers almost completely. I tried several box calls over the years, but nothing sounded good enough to me that I would want to lug it around in the woods.

Then a couple of years ago I heard a box call that my uncle had called  a Dixie Darling. Its made by Jerry Gardner, who lives only about 30 miles from me. I went by his place back in Feb and bought one. He had about a dozen on the table and let me try them all. The one I bought is made out of a Brazilian wood that is now illegal to import, but it is truly a great sounding call. I don't know if he has anymore of them left, but I've never heard a better box. I had several turkeys this past season that would answer it that completely ignored my mouth callers.

Now I'm not saying this is the best call made, cause I haven't heard many of those listed in this thread. I'm just saying its the best I've heard.

http://www.heartofdixiegamecalls.com/box_calls.htm


----------

